# Selling/trading guns?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive got some rifles/shotguns that have been collecting dust for too many years. I did a quick search, but did not find a definitive answer. What are the necessary legal steps to selling/trading these types of guns here on OGF? No high dollar collectors items, just blue collar guns circa 1980s. I would like sell/trade them, if nothing else to free-up more closet space for fishing gear.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

All you have to do is list them and indicate an asking price. Very detailed descriptions and photos is always a plus. Handguns and military type firearms cannot be listed. Simple as that.
As far as "legal" goes, there are no laws that prohibit person to person sales of legally owned firearms. You can do it here, in a newspaper, at a gun show, or in a garage sale if you like.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Papawsmith is correct as long as the guns do not cross a state line, then the transfers requires it go through a FFL.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

what type and calibers are the rifles?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A pair of .22s, a 410, and a 12 gauge. Nothing exotic, I just didnt know if there were any legal necessities when selling guns. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wait! Don't leave! I want to hear more about the .410.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

If that is a Winchester mod. 37, please let me know,, i


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just make sure the buyer is an ohio resident!!! and a good sales receipt is great insurance to protect yourself after the sale.


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2011)

Can you give me more informtion on the 12 gauge? Possibly some pictures?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Another good site that I have recently been turned onto is Armslist.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> Wait! Don't leave! I want to hear more about the .410.


What kinda 410 are you looking for? I have one in the basement froma late uncle. I think its a bolt action.


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the interest guys. I'm in MI & it appears shipping is an issue. Not so sure I'm close enough to anyone to drive & pick up. I'm in Detroit.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> What kinda 410 are you looking for? I have one in the basement froma late uncle. I think its a bolt action.


Sorry I didn't respond sooner Snake, I just saw this. I'm always looking for nice .410 over/unders and side by sides. If you have one of them for sale let me know.


----------

